# newbie needs gas refill in france?? pls help me it's cold



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

I know this is an often asked question but here's my situation

i left home with no gas working and plenty of sleeping bags!!

i got the gas checked out and had a bottle ( uk bottle ) filled at bolliquem in the algarve, im now on my way back ( in biaritz ) and was wondering if there are any places like bolliquem in france where they fill the bottle up straight from the big tank?? i;m going up the atlantic coast towards Roscoff, if there are any please could you let me know!!

many thanks izzy

ps just a quick thank you to everyone who gave me advice before i left the uk, every bit of it has been used and i would of been lost with out the sat nav and the lap top and the directions for toll free routes, not forgetting the aire books, all used to the max, big thank you x


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never come across any such places in France - it may be that your best option is to get a cylinder from a supermarket + a regulator if needed - or you may be able to get one from a _dechetterie _(place to dispose of bulky objects in most towns) and swap it for a full one in a supermarket or garage.......

I don't think cylinders are refilled in France - unlike some places in Spain, but if I am wrong I am sure someone will give good advice.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Izzyjunr

I'm I reading this right??

You left England with no Gas working

Why?????

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

As Victor said,I cannot beleeeiiivveeee it,you really are winging it.Did you think Calor was universal? This site has all the info but even at that you should have left with at least a FULL bottle,if you are struggling buy a French bottle and learn from this basic error.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I just hope that when Izzy had his bottle filled in Portugal that it wasn't filled more than 80%.

A little searching (or asking) on here could have prevented a possible disaster.

As in

. * B O O M !*


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> I just hope that when Izzy had his bottle filled in Portugal that it wasn't filled more than 80%.
> 
> A little searching (or asking) on here could have prevented a possible disaster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting observation, he posted that post yesterday but according to his profile he last visited on 11th March.......

Problem or what?

Maybe he has filled the cylinder badly and gone into orbit and travelled back through time at great speed? :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The profiles are notoriously inaccurate in that respect Dave.

Check on your own sometime. You may well find that you haven't visited the site for several days - in spite of having posted only two minutes ago. (_A good trick if you can do it!! _:lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

According to my profile I last visited at 1059 today.........

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: newbie needs gas refill in france?? pls help me it's col*



IzzyJnr said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is an often asked question but here's my situation
> 
> ...


Izzy,

Get yourself to a "Carrefour" and buy French gas bottle and the appropriate regulator, if you think you may be staying over the water again with only a single bottle, think about a re-fill system, the like of "Gaslow".

Steve


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Izzy
well you are surviving welll
done
I think in the short term buy a french cylinder and a regulator
Contact me when you get back

Kev


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The guy in Bolliquem (Algarve) knows exactly what he is doing and does it well.
Pretty well guarantee the service is not available legally in France.


----------



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

no basic error here, i hadn't had the system checked and didnt want to risk just connecting a bottle up with maybe a gas leak! had system checked and it was fine, and then got bottle filled up, i still have enough to last me back home but would have filled up if it was possible as a back up. hence the post. survived minus 15 in france skiing, they breed us tough in south london!! thanks for the replies anyway. heating is for pansies. the new bottle and reg will be the go if truley desperate but it wont come to that. 

many thanks again izzy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Izzy - sorry if some of us have treated you a bit like an imbecile.

It was all in good faith as we simply had no idea of your set up.

Most of us tread very carefully when it comes to gaseous matters!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> The guy in Bolliquem (Algarve) knows exactly what he is doing and does it well.
> Pretty well guarantee the service is not available legally in France.


Two full bottles for 16 euro  He's a sound fellow 

Filling gas bottles isn't dangerous if done properly - I filled mine in France with an adaptor off eBay


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I know you did 1302, I heard the bang from here!


----------

